# NIP - NiPlats Australia



## moneymajix (23 October 2007)

This company recently floated.


*New Vanadium Zone confirmed in the Hart Dolerite
northern Western Australia*

ANNOUNCEMENT 23 October 2007


_HIGHLIGHTS_

Initial assays from RC drilling confirm the discovery of a vanadium
(V2O5) mineralised zone in the Hart Dolerite intrusion, Kimberley region
of northern Western Australia.

Mineralised zone is 3.5km long and up to 1.6km wide in an outcropping
flat lying vanadiferous titanomagnetite bearing gabbro layer.

The assays report a maximum 52m interval of 0.29% V2O5 containing a
higher grade layer at the base.

These holes will now be assayed for PGE+Au potential.




Currently 50c (up 19%).

High this morning 52c.


----------



## moneymajix (23 October 2007)

*Re: NIP - Niplats Australia Limited*

Up 25% to 52.5c

Tightly held.

Not much for sale.



Recently floated on the ASX:

NIPLATS AUSTRALIA LIMITED  NIP 

21/09/2007 

Open and closed at 22c on first day of trading.


----------



## moneymajix (26 October 2007)

Funny old forum this.

97c


NIP has gone up over over 50% TODAY.

Probably the highest mover in the WHOLE market today.

No comments on this thread.


----------



## Jimminy (26 October 2007)

the vanadium find is something obvoiusly.

I'm a PLA & PPD holder and will stick with those two. 

All pgm stocks having a good run of late, it will only continue let me tell you.

Well done to NIP holders. What a weekend for them to celebrate for them.


----------



## Wilson! (26 October 2007)

Amazing day today, thought about buying mid 70's but thouht, nah it will come back down
got in early 90s

What are peoples thoughts on where this is headed?
With heavy buying one has to think it will continue next week in earnest


----------



## moneymajix (29 October 2007)

WILSON

You might have to wait a bit longer to find out where this is headed as it is in a TRADING HALT.

No trades today.


----------



## Wilson! (29 October 2007)

Hey moneymatrix

I know, gotta love trading halts 
What do you think of the announcement?

Top 20 hold over 70% of the shares, this will fly one would think
The shareholders report looks like it was written for insto's 

All looking bright for the future


----------



## moneymajix (29 October 2007)

Wilson

Saw that.

Based on the information and the fact that it is very tightly held, it does seem in the realm of posssiblity that some sort of gain is possible. How much I am not sure.
Can I say that?

Might be good to get a chart from some expert out there?

Has performed fantastically.

All the best.


----------



## Wilson! (29 October 2007)

Ok, I am feeling much better now. 
I just read the asx announcements for NIP, thinking the annual letter to shareholders was all we got from the trading halt...

I certainly was happy to read through that, but didn't think it was enough to cause a price spike tmrw morning. 

But I just checked then, for NIP announcements from today, and now there are three in total!!!!
If you had any doubts over NIP, you'll be happy to see this

Note the exciting bit in (*****) casing below - seeming to indicate they want the market to clearly know that the really good bits are to come, tmrw morning, and that it wasn't what was released tmrw!
The Appendix 3y states: 

And I quote...
"NiPlats Australia Limited (ASX:NIP) advises that today, the company has lodged:

1. Annual Financial report
2. Quarterly Cashflow statement
3. Appendix 3Y

********** *I confirm that these announcements do not relate to the pending drilling analasys update that resulted in the company requesting a trading halt earlier today. *

This drilling analasys is still in the process of being prepared. ************

The company expects to release the update on the morning of Tuesday 30 October 2007. 

Trading halt to cease upon the release of the drilling analasys update to the market.

NiPlats Australia"

***Brilliant!
So they are, as we speak, working on a drilling update report, to tell us how sexy this 3.5 x 1.6km mineralized zone is looking, and how much better it is and why, or maybe even updates on other projects, and will announce this in the morning on open. 

Fantastic transparency, keeping the market fully informed, prior to informing us!!

Well I am feeling excited about tomorrow, and think we are in for a huge day somehow. Remember, only a small amount of shares are tradable, so if the results are good then hold on. 

Cheers,
Wilson!


----------



## Subconscious (18 April 2010)

There have been no posts since 23rd October 2007 11:02 AM and the current price is $0.380, does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## pacestick (26 April 2010)

fat prophets rate it as a buy and  undervalued
http://www.niplats.com.au/ then click on the connection for a copy of the fat prophets report. Although i cant find a buy reccomend price for the company in the report .It should be noted in the previous january report they had it a as a buy at 0.47cents  and since then the size and quality of the vanadium deposit has been upgraded by 400% and a concentrate grade of 2.48%V205. Even the  valuation of 0.47cents would seem to be light when the second paragraph on page  three is considered 
_  "*with a project life of 25 years there is no point in ading more resources   because nothing more is added to the NPV of the project*
_
The copper gold exploration program is due to start in May
the biggest question they seem to face is how to finance the development of their considerable assets


----------



## pacestick (8 May 2010)

It should be noted jp morgan has bought 5.45 OF  CFE who are the largest holder in NIP AT 39.25%  I dont know wht implications there are for NIP in this if any


----------



## pacestick (2 June 2010)

the West Australian Government has given Nilplats  a $150,000 grant for a drilling programme in August targeting copper  and Gold . The information from the programme will no doubt be used along with the information on vanadium deposits by  Richard Wolanski at the end of year conference w In china when I suspect Nilplats will be looking for  a financial partner. All in all no sign of worry or  cancelling of projects re tax here


----------



## pacestick (28 August 2010)

NIP continue to issue a swag of positive drilling results  rather than me post them here i suggest that interested posters go the company web site at 
http://www.niplats.com.au/
or wot news 
at
http://wotnews.com.au/news/Niplats_Australia/
for a fuller range of updates 

it is looking more and more positive for long termers
disclosure 
i continue to accumulate as funds become available to  me


----------



## pacestick (16 October 2010)

Any one know of a company with a large vanadium deposit  where the ceo is about to address an investment conference in china I for one think that the days of volatility are over for vanadium for some time  see this article for a view of what is happening in the vanadium world and the future for NIP is very good on its vanadium deposit alone 


http://vanadiuminvestingnews.com/900/the-vanadium-paradox/


----------



## System (22 November 2010)

NiPlats Australia Ltd (NIP) is now known as Speewah Metals Ltd (SPM).

Discussion of this company continues in the SPM thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21081

This thread has now been closed.


----------

